# Groomers: What do you like the most about your job?



## rayne25 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi! I'm just doing some research on grooming and was wondering if any groomers would be willing to answer a few questions for me? It would be greatly appreciated!

What's your name:

What do you like the most about being a groomer:

What do you like the least about being a groomer:

What kind of hours do you work:

What kind of health challenges are there in this type of work:

What kind of salary could I expect as a starting wage (specify if it's US or CDN):

What kind of salary could I expect after 5 years:

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

My name is Lisa.
What I like most is working with the dogs. Knowing Im helping them out of alot of nasty matted bodies, and just doing fun clips on them
What i like least is majority of people do not train their dogs for simple things such as nail clipping. Face holding. paw holding. I really dont want to be bit, but Ill be even more pissed being bit for just lifting a dogs paw up
Health issues, I read in a groomer magazne before that groomers can have lung issues much like a drywaller. all the hair getting in to the lungs and such. not to mention bad backs after awhile, sore wrists arms, being attacked by a nasty dog (or cat)
salary, thats hard. as it verys grooming shop to shop.At the shop I work at I get paid commision. I wouldnt want hourly, unless it was somthing like $25 bucks a hour lol. I Currently get 60% of all the grooms I do a day, which means some days I come out reallllly good, others not so bad, but not great.
what to expect after 5 years, same as above IMO. it all verys


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

What's your name: Christine

What do you like the most about being a groomer: Believe it or not I like my job because of the dog owners. It's a different kid of relationship that you develop with people you see on a regular basis. I enjoy dogs, so when I started this 9 years ago it just made sense. 

What do you like the least about being a groomer: The people who are clueless. They don't train their dogs, they don't take helpful advice. 

What kind of hours do you work: This past year I have been lucky enough to work Monday thru Friday. 9-4. My other jobs as a groomer have been Tuesday- Saturday stating mostly at about 8am and ending sometime between 4-5

What kind of health challenges are there in this type of work: The worst I had was a thrown back. I have a small amount of carpel tunnel, but that is a combo from scissoring and typing from a previous job. I've had far less colds and flus I think because I haven't been working in a place with a ton of employees or customers. Of course you have to worry about scratches and bites and frankly if you know what you are doing that doesn't happen too often. 

What kind of salary could I expect as a starting wage (specify if it's US or CDN): With the exception of one shop I have always been 50-60% commission +tips. I had one shop that I was paid salary + tips. In the end I quit because I was doing so many dogs that what I was making was garbage. 

What kind of salary could I expect after 5 years: In 5 years it depends on what you are doing. Working for someone else or working for yourself.

One other thing to keep in mind is benefits. I've never had any health insurance offered to me nor have I had any paid vacation. I've always worked for small shops that have been locally owned. Corporate benefits in this job are hard to come by unless you are working for one of those companies. 

Good Luck. Are you considering going to a school? If so I would also make the recommendation that the school teaches with a VERY hands on environment. I've known one groomer who learned at a school and all they did was book work and watched movies. She never touched a dog until she "graduated" It was a very rough transition for her and she ultimately paid more money to go to the school I was assisting at so she could actually learn.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

forgot to say what type of hours i work. I do monday, tuesday, thursday friday and every other saturday 8:30- who knows when. depends how many dogs I have that day. I made this scheduele myself. m lucky that I can make my own days of the week i want to work


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

What's your name: Heather

What do you like the most about being a groomer: I love the creativeness of it. It is rewarding for me to take a scruffy pet and turn it into a beautiful "work of art". I also love that there is always something new to learn. It is never the same ole humdrum days. 

What do you like the least about being a groomer: Some pet owner. Groomers see so much neglect, that isn't punishable. From grossly obese dogs that can barely stand, to dogs so badly matted they have sores, maggots, nails grown into the pads, etc. Unfortunately, not all pet owners are good ones, and its so hard to see these things day after day and not be able to do anything about it except make the pet comfortable until the next time. 


What kind of hours do you work: I work 7 hours a day, 4 days a week. 

What kind of health challenges are there in this type of work: Back problems, carpal tunnel, lung diseases, and elbow issues are all common health issues groomers deal with. Not to mention all the tiny slivers of hair that embed everywhere on our bodies. Sometimes these hairs go unnoticed, and make a sort of cyst that requires surgery, usually not very successful, which leaves a hole in our hand that continues to attract hairs. 

What kind of salary could I expect as a starting wage (specify if it's US or CDN): (US) Most groomers and salon owners I know start groomers off at 45-60% depending on experience. Fresh out of school groomers still will require extensive "finishing" and they will be on the lower end of the payscale. Some salons pay hourly, which I am not a fan of. 

What kind of salary could I expect after 5 years: There are so many factors. You could be making 15K, or you could be making 60K or more. How fast you can groom, and where you live are the biggest factors on commission pay. If you can only get 4 or 5 dogs done a day, your pay is going to be alot less than someone who can groom 9 or 10 a day. If your average charge per groom is $30 you are going to make alot less than someone who charges $45 for that same groom.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

What's your name: Amber

What do you like the most about being a groomer: The dogs and the artistic side of it. I love the fact I found a job that I can put them both together. I love helping the dogs aout as well. I not only make them look nicer but also feel better. I love the fact I can also use grooming as an advantage to teach people things they wouldn't otherwise know and also learn a lot myself I probly woulda never known.

What do you like the least about being a groomer: Owners who think you can perform miracles. Exspecially without any help from them reguarding their dog. Also people who put the blame on their children. This is hard sorta. Sometimes seeing neglect it can be really hard to deal with. It really upsets you. You want to scream at someone but you can't on most occasions. You can try to educate but than if you see the same thing happening to the same dog per same owner over and over it does get frustrating. 

What kind of hours do you work: I pretty much work a 9-5 where I'm at at the moment. 

What kind of health challenges are there in this type of work: All sorta. Lots of strain on your back and body. Some dogs really do give you a good beating. You breathe in a lot of dirt and grime. I wear a mask and goggles to perform certain tasks. Theres also incidents that can just simply break your heart.

What kind of salary could I expect as a starting wage (specify if it's US or CDN): I think it depends all where you start honestly. some places do pay hourly, some pay hourly as backup depends on if you make commission, I get paid 50% for most things certain things 100% its pure commission. I get paid 15-32 an hour depends on how busy i am ect ect 

What kind of salary could I expect after 5 years: I haven't made it to the five year margin myself yet lol

Thanks so much!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Sep 8, 2010)

What's your name: Lynn

What do you like the most about being a groomer: I think my favorite part is when I have returning clients walk in the door and dog gets so excited to see me! I had one client (2 6-week golden retrievers) tell me that the dogs start freaking out (in a good way haha) when they even just say my name at home! Absolutely made my day!

What do you like the least about being a groomer: Seeing pets that are neglected. It just breaks my heart.

What kind of hours do you work: I've worked 3 different places. When I was mobile I worked 10-6 Tues-Sat. At a big box store, my shifts were either 7am-3:30pm or 12-9pm 5 days a week. Where I am now I have more control over my schedule so I work 9-5pm 3 days a week and 11-7pm 2 days a week.

What kind of health challenges are there in this type of work: Oh lord haha. Besides biting, my forearms are usually pretty scratched up. I use fatigue mats and a padded chair as much as I can to relieve pains in my feet, legs and back. Heavy lifting and struggling pets can be tough on my back and shoulders sometimes. I have wrist support for lots of force drying, brushing and scissoring. Recently I've bought some breathe healthy masks to wear while drying the big hairies and dremmeling nails, don't want to get gross stuff in my lungs or mouth, plus I wear glasses to protect my eyes.

What kind of salary could I expect as a starting wage (specify if it's US or CDN): Really depends on where you work. A lot of groomers work on commission, so it depends on the prices of the place you are at. 2 of the places I worked it was an $X hourly (usually a little bit above minimum wage) or X% commission, whichever is higher for the week.

What kind of salary could I expect after 5 years: same thing. If you are in the same place hopefully you will have a steady clientele and hence a steady income. If you own your own business it could be higher.


----------

